# 1/6 scale bodies



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Does anyone know of a place that sells 1/6 scale bodies? I have been doing some research online and have found that most RC stuff this big only has bodies from the original manufacturer. If I can't an aftermarket body place, I may need to make my own. Any suggestions on how to get started on making my own custom body this size?


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Pennington's hobbyshop in Indianapolis they race the big stuff at there facility they have a thread under oval track discussion


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

circuitfxr said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells 1/6 scale bodies? I have been doing some research online and have found that most RC stuff this big only has bodies from the original manufacturer. If I can't an aftermarket body place, I may need to make my own. Any suggestions on how to get started on making my own custom body this size?


fiber glass or plastic?
I'm doing one out of fiber glass right now.
tap


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

I think I will probably do fiberglass. Finding mold material now.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*1/6th body*

I bought a 1/25th scale duce coupe
found the tires on my buggy were 5.2 times bigger than the model
mutiply all dimensions by 5.2


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

its called ebay =)


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*here*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...=0&_odkw=1/6+scale+bodies&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Hunter, I know about e-bay. I was looking for a bit more of a selection. 5 listings with nothing but normal stuff isn't what I am looking for. Been working on a project body. Almost done. Check out my posts about my Light Runner shell.


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Kk*

Make sure you post pictures!


----------

